
CIA says Russia intervened to help Trump win White House - danm07
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-cyber-russia-idUSKBN13Z05B
======
vivekd
CIA says Russia helped Trump win the White House. . . by leaking emails
showing the extreme corruption going on in the Clinton campaign and doing the
job the media organizations should have been doing all along were they not
just puppets for the establishment.

~~~
deanCommie
Enough of this nonsense. She wasn't doing anything that was in the same
stratosphere of the stuff Trump and his team have been for years. To pretend
otherwise is like putting 2 scientists with opposing beliefs on climate change
on TV and claiming "the debate is still out on climate change".

~~~
vivekd
I don't think rigging the primaries to make Bernie Sanders lose is anywhere in
the same stratosphere. Or how about the clinton foundation recieving money
from Saudi Arabia and Quatar despite knowing that they were funding ISIL. I
could go on. . .

Or is that all written off as "fake news" now because it's inconvenient and
silicon valley happens to disapprove of the source.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
The democratic party can select their candidate any way they like. There's no
question about laws there. Just disgruntled members of the party, but what
else is new.

As for a foundation receiving money to benefit children and families by
providing programs for health and education - shame on you for comparing that
to ISIL. That's just low. Its a petty political stunt - "Look at them, helping
the poor! They are just like ISIL!" Fooey.

And I'm sure we could go on and on, with soundbyte journalism and smear
tactics, like has been the norm for years. Say something often enough and
uncritical people will begin to believe it.

~~~
sintaxi
By that same logic, what law did Russia break when they intervened?

------
DefaultUserHN
CIA just came out and said that the Washington Post report linking Russian
government to Trump election hacking is an outright lie. Looks like The
Washington Post is reporting #FakeNews.

Source: [http://truepundit.com/cia-washington-post-report-linking-
rus...](http://truepundit.com/cia-washington-post-report-linking-russian-
government-to-trump-election-hacking-is-outright-lie/)

